# Look what I found in my wardrobe...



## Adr_0 (30/1/16)

I only have one of these. Anything to look out for, favour flavours/aromas or memories of this one? Or tip it and crack open a XXXX tinnie instead?


----------



## Bribie G (30/1/16)

No, probably way past its drinkable stage. I wouldn't risk it.

Please send it here for testing and evaluation, I'll send a written report.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/1/16)

I would NOT send it to Birbie. He would only compare it to cheap Aldi Rivet Lager.

Send it to me instead, at least I will compare it to some different varieties of Coopers


----------



## Adr_0 (30/1/16)

You know, the XXXX pale ale is meant to be pretty good - it's got Amarillo hops in it, the marketing team said so.

Very glad the people of AHB will look out for each other. Could have been a close call there...

"Too dark, and the bottle was too big for my Roosters stubbie holder. Reminded me of those premium, hipster craft beers like James Squire."


----------



## Mardoo (30/1/16)

One of my favourite beers if it's been looked after. Don't drink too cold. Drink alone and you'll be happily on your butt


----------



## Bribie G (30/1/16)

I'll be happily on my butt as well, if I can eventually get round to it.


----------



## Adr_0 (30/1/16)

I can't imagine why 750mL of 10% beer would have me on my butt. 

Now... 'scuse me while I kiss the sky.


----------



## JDW81 (30/1/16)

Adr_0 said:


> the bottle was too big for my Roosters stubbie holder.


Lucky you didn't try and squeeze it in there, you might have damaged the Mitchell Pearce autograph....


----------



## Adr_0 (30/1/16)

JDW81 said:


> Lucky you didn't try and squeeze it in there, you might have damaged the Mitchell Pearce autograph....


My kelpie has Mitchell Pearce's autograph...


----------



## JDW81 (30/1/16)

Adr_0 said:


> My kelpie has Mitchell Pearce's autograph...


I'm very sorry...


----------



## Adr_0 (30/1/16)

Well that beer was absolutely flippin phenomenal. 

Sorry Bribie... Sometimes you have to take risks in love.


----------



## butisitart (31/1/16)

i have no idea where tannum sands is, but i'm about to google it


----------



## stux (31/1/16)

At first thought it was Westy 8, but it has a label, which beer is that?

Rochefort 8?


----------



## Adr_0 (31/1/16)

Adr_0 said:


> Well that beer was absolutely flippin phenomenal.
> 
> Sorry Bribie... Sometimes you have to take risks in love.


"have to take risks in life"... damn autocorrect. Sorry to creep you out Bribie.


Stux said:


> At first thought it was Westy 8, but it has a label, which beer is that?
> 
> Rochefort 8?


There is also a Rochefort 8 there in my wardrobe, which is a brilliant beer and IMO craps all over the Westmalle dubbel. This beer is the Abbot, the St Bernardus Abbot 12. It is apparently about as good as the Westy 12, but is about 10x more available.

As I said above I couldn't fit it in my Roosters stubbie, so managed to find an appropriate vessel. It's actually not as dark as it looks, but these are the last precious drops:


Epic head retention, mouthfeel like smooth, light syrup.


----------

